# Handel Te Deum



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

This piece by Handel is powerful and wonderful throughout.

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/handel-te-deum.html


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

Morganist said:


> This piece by Handel is powerful and wonderful throughout.
> 
> http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/handel-te-deum.html


it's a great piece and for those interested, this is a really wonderful performance:










while you're at it, you might also like to snap this one up, too:


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

The te deum of Charpentier is my favorite i have it on cd.


----------

